

Synthetic sea lamprey pheromone tricks ovulating females  - habs
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/sci/tech/7838850.stm

======
michael_dorfman
Yet another data-point in the long, slow tabloidization of the BBC.

~~~
almost
Not to mention Hacker News...

~~~
ConradHex
The article is interesting, even if the headline is totally irrelevant.

